# Burn process failed with status 3



## chrislg (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok this is the first time ive ever tried to burn a movie onto a dvd to watch on my dvd player. I am trying to us nero startsmart 10 to burn a movie a downloaded on the internet, and i keep getting this error when the burn is nearly finished/finished,I am using Sony DVD+R 120min/4.7GB blank dvd's. Im hoping someone might beable to tell me what it means and why i can fix it, thankyou =)

I posted the nero startsmart 10 report below in 2 parts, its really long and i didnt wanna try and shorten it because i dont know what any of it means haha


----------



## chrislg (Dec 16, 2010)

[15:19:09] NeroVision Log created (Date: 12/16/2010)
[15:19:09] NeroVision Start log output
[15:19:09] NeroVision Current Culture Code : en-US.
[15:19:09] NeroVision Unknown audio type
[15:19:09] NeroVision Licnese checking for 40, result : 1
[15:19:09] NeroVision Licnese checking for 81, result : 1
[15:19:09] NeroVision Get State of AC3.2.0 : 11000
[15:19:09] NeroVision Licnese checking for 6, result : 1
[15:19:09] NeroVision Licnese checking for 34, result : 1
[15:19:09] NeroVision Get State of AC3.5.1 : 11000
[15:19:09] NeroVision Licnese checking for 7, result : 1
[15:19:09] NeroVision Licnese checking for 70, result : 1
[15:19:09] NeroVision Get State of AC3.5.0 : 11000
[15:19:09] NeroVision Licnese checking for 7, result : 1
[15:19:09] NeroVision Licnese checking for 70, result : 1
[15:19:09] NeroVision Processors: 2 (Intel)
[15:19:09] NeroVision OS: Windows XP Home Edition
[15:19:09] AMCDocBase Could not load the user-defined asset groups.
[15:19:09] AMCUIBase Loading standard buttons from 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\Buttons'...
[15:19:10] AMCDocBase Nero3D interface version is 601
[15:19:10] AMCUIBase Loading default slide show pic from 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SlideShow'...
[15:19:11] NeroVision Get 2 Devices.
[15:19:13] AMCDocBase ERROR creating COM object clsid:riid - Error: 0x80040154 (Class not registered)
[15:19:13] AMCDocBase clsid={47319CF3-7ACE-553B-BC46-BA5C13D0FAC6}
[15:19:13] AMCDocBase riid={56A86895-0AD4-11CE-B03A-0020AF0BA770}
[15:19:22] NeroVision Start Registration
[15:19:22] NeroVision Finsihed Registration CoCreateInstance
[15:19:22] NeroVision Finsihed Registration and start Collector
[15:19:22] NeroVision Finished Collector
[15:19:23] ExpressUI Running Nero Vision Version: 7.2.9.100
[15:19:23] ExpressUI Get Nero cover Designer path via NeroSXS, the Path : C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero CoverDesigner\CoverDes.exe
[15:19:23] ExpressUI Get Nero cover Designer path via solution explorer, the Path : C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero CoverDesigner\CoverDes.exe
[15:19:23] ExpressUI Detect at least one DVD Compatible recorder.
[15:19:23] ExpressUI Detect at least one CD Compatible recorder.
[15:19:34] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:19:34] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:19:40] ExpressUI VR preview logo: handle = 0x78050eb4
[15:19:40] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:19:40] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:19:40] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:19:40] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:19:40] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:19:40] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:19:40] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:19:40] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:19:40] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:19:40] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:19:40] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:19:40] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:19:40] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:19:40] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:20:32] AMCUIBase Setting 'en-US' as Nero File Dialog language
[15:21:06] AMCUIBase VOB import of c:\Documents and Settings\Chris\My Documents\dvd\dvd\VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_*.VOB started, 5 files in group
[15:21:06] AMCUIBase -- AddFile() returned 1
[15:21:06] AMCUIBase -- SetSource() returned 1
[15:23:16] AMCUIBase -- AnalyzeFile() returned 1
[15:23:16] AMCUIBase -- 1 valid segments found
[15:23:16] AMCUIBase -- Using the NeroMultiMediaConverter to write the segments
[15:29:43] AMCUIBase -- Segment 2 copied
[15:29:44] MMTools SourceBuilder: building c:\Documents and Settings\Chris\My Documents\NeroVision\ImportedVideo\16-12-2010 32106 PM.0001\VTS_01.0001.mpg audio/0
[15:29:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[15:29:47] MMTools {E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770} - File Source (Async.)
[15:29:47] MMTools {1B079345-4571-495B-9208-EE14570E1A2E} - 
[15:29:47] MMTools {090A8B7A-6EA9-4426-830F-665E9B4420B4} - 
[15:29:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[15:29:47] MMTools --------------------
[15:29:47] MMTools SourceBuilder: building c:\Documents and Settings\Chris\My Documents\NeroVision\ImportedVideo\16-12-2010 32106 PM.0001\VTS_01.0001.mpg video/0
[15:29:48] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[15:29:48] MMTools {E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770} - File Source (Async.)
[15:29:48] MMTools {1B079345-4571-495B-9208-EE14570E1A2E} - 
[15:29:48] MMTools {F8777E65-5755-4E49-9237-8D98F0C2499F} - 
[15:29:48] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[15:29:48] MMTools --------------------
[15:30:14] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Chris\My Documents\NeroVision\ImportedVideo\16-12-2010 32106 PM.0001\VTS_01.0001.mpg video/0
[15:30:15] AMCUIBase Asset created by user: class AVFileAsset
[15:30:15] AMCUIBase - file paths: 1, first = 'c:\Documents and Settings\Chris\My Documents\NeroVision\ImportedVideo\16-12-2010 32106 PM.0001\VTS_01.0001.mpg')
[15:33:15] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:33:15] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:33:15] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:33:17] MMTools SourceBuilder: building 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:33:17] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[15:33:17] MMTools {20ABDB5A-9F0E-4DB7-AD33-B2B0C3F572BA} - 
[15:33:17] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type unknown - video
[15:33:17] MMTools --------------------
[15:33:17] MMTools SourceBuilder: building 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 audio/0
[15:33:17] MMTools SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[15:33:17] MMTools {20ABDB5A-9F0E-4DB7-AD33-B2B0C3F572BA} - 
[15:33:17] MMTools SourceBuilder: file type unknown - audio
[15:33:17] MMTools --------------------
[15:33:19] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:33:19] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:33:19] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:33:19] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:33:21] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:33:21] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:33:21] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:33:21] AMCDocBase Title::GetVaricolouredImage(AVTime& t, const Size& sizeHint) return 0
[15:33:22] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:33:22] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:33:22] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:33:22] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:33:22] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:33:22] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:33:22] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:33:22] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:33:22] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:33:22] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:33:22] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:33:22] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:33:22] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:33:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:33:22] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:33:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:33:22] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 30.00 | 17802
[15:33:22] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 30.00 | 0
[15:33:22] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 30.00 | 0
[15:33:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:33:22] NeroVision total data size : 18458754 bytes 
[15:33:22] NeroVision multiplexed size : 19097600 bytes 
[15:33:22] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:33:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:33:22] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:33:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:33:22] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 8831.96 | 4184408
[15:33:22] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 1 | 8831.96 | 211967
[15:33:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:33:22] NeroVision total data size : 4502117594 bytes 
[15:33:22] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4673112064 bytes 
[15:33:22] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:33:22] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:36:45] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:36:45] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:36:45] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:36:45] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 audio/0
[15:36:45] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:36:46] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:36:46] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:36:46] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:36:46] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:36:46] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:36:46] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:36:46] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:36:46] AMCDocBase Title::GetVaricolouredImage(AVTime& t, const Size& sizeHint) return 0
[15:36:46] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:36:46] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:36:46] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:36:47] AMCDocBase Title::GetVaricolouredImage(AVTime& t, const Size& sizeHint) return 0
[15:36:47] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:36:47] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:36:47] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:36:47] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:36:47] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:36:47] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:36:47] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:36:47] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:36:47] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:36:47] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:36:47] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:36:47] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:36:47] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:36:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:36:47] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:36:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:36:47] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 30.00 | 19450
[15:36:47] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 30.00 | 0
[15:36:47] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 30.00 | 0
[15:36:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:36:47] NeroVision total data size : 20146254 bytes 
[15:36:47] NeroVision multiplexed size : 20815872 bytes 
[15:36:47] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:36:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:36:47] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:36:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:36:47] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8277.16 | 3970798
[15:36:47] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.44 | 2461
[15:36:47] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8281.60 | 194100
[15:36:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:36:47] NeroVision total data size : 4267605143 bytes 
[15:36:47] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4428769280 bytes 
[15:36:47] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:36:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:36:47] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:36:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:36:47] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 550.32 | 211028
[15:36:47] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 1 | 550.32 | 13208
[15:36:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:36:47] NeroVision total data size : 229846436 bytes 
[15:36:47] NeroVision multiplexed size : 239595520 bytes 
[15:36:47] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:36:47] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:36:55] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:36:55] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:36:55] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:36:55] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 audio/0
[15:36:55] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:37:08] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:37:08] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:37:08] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:37:08] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:37:08] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 audio/0
[15:37:09] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:37:09] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:37:09] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:37:10] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 audio/0
[15:37:10] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:37:10] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:37:10] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:37:10] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:37:10] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:37:10] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:37:10] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:37:10] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:37:10] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:37:10] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:37:10] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:37:10] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:37:10] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:37:10] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:37:10] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:37:10] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:37:10] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:37:10] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:37:10] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:10] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:37:10] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:10] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 30.00 | 19450
[15:37:10] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 30.00 | 0
[15:37:10] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 30.00 | 0
[15:37:10] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:10] NeroVision total data size : 20146254 bytes 
[15:37:10] NeroVision multiplexed size : 20815872 bytes 
[15:37:10] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:37:10] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:10] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:37:10] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:10] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8277.16 | 3970798
[15:37:10] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.44 | 4560
[15:37:10] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8281.60 | 194100
[15:37:10] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:10] NeroVision total data size : 4269754658 bytes 
[15:37:10] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4430956544 bytes 
[15:37:10] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:37:10] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:37:22] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:37:22] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:37:22] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:37:22] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 audio/0
[15:37:22] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:37:23] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:37:23] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:37:23] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:37:23] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:37:23] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:37:23] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:37:23] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:37:23] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:37:23] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:37:23] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:37:23] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:37:23] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:37:23] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:37:23] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:37:23] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:37:23] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:37:23] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:37:23] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:23] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:37:23] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:23] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 30.00 | 19450
[15:37:23] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 30.00 | 0
[15:37:23] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 30.00 | 0
[15:37:23] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:23] NeroVision total data size : 20146254 bytes 
[15:37:23] NeroVision multiplexed size : 20815872 bytes 
[15:37:23] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:37:23] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:23] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:37:23] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:23] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:37:23] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:37:23] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:37:23] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:37:23] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:37:23] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:37:23] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:37:23] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:39:52] AMCDocBase exception msg: The system cannot find the path specified.
[15:39:52] AMCDocBase File: 
[15:39:52] ExpressUI Start Analyze the categories.nlot
[15:39:52] ExpressUI Finished Analyzing the categories.nlot
[15:39:53] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:39:53] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:39:53] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:39:53] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:39:53] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:39:53] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:39:53] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:39:53] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:39:53] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:39:53] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:39:53] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:39:53] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:39:53] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:39:53] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:39:53] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:39:53] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:39:53] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:39:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:39:53] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:39:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:39:53] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 30.00 | 19450
[15:39:53] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 30.00 | 0
[15:39:53] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 30.00 | 0
[15:39:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:39:53] NeroVision total data size : 20146254 bytes 
[15:39:53] NeroVision multiplexed size : 20815872 bytes 
[15:39:53] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:39:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:39:53] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:39:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:39:53] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:39:53] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:39:53] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:39:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:39:53] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:39:53] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:39:53] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:39:53] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:28] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:40:28] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:40:28] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:40:28] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:40:28] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:28] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:28] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:28] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:28] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:40:28] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:40:28] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:28] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:40:28] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:28] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:28] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:40:28] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:29] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:40:29] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:29] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:40:29] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:29] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:40:29] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:40:29] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:40:29] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:29] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:40:29] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:40:29] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:40:29] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:29] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:40:29] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:29] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:40:29] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:40:29] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:40:29] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:29] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:40:29] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:40:29] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:29] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:32] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:40:32] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:40:32] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:40:32] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:40:32] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:32] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:32] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:32] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:32] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:40:32] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:40:32] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:32] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:40:32] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:32] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:32] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:40:32] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:32] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:40:32] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:32] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:40:32] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:32] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:40:32] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:40:32] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:40:32] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:32] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:40:32] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:40:32] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:40:32] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:32] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:40:32] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:32] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:40:32] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:40:32] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:40:32] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:32] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:40:32] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:40:32] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:32] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:33] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:40:33] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:40:33] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:40:33] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:40:33] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:33] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:33] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:33] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:33] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:40:33] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:40:33] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:33] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:40:33] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:33] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:33] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:40:33] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:33] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:40:33] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:33] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:40:33] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:33] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:40:33] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:40:33] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:40:33] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:33] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:40:33] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:40:33] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:40:33] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:33] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:40:33] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:33] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:40:33] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:40:33] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:40:33] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:33] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:40:33] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:40:33] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:33] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:37] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:40:37] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:40:37] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:40:37] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:40:37] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:37] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:37] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:37] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:40:37] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:40:37] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:40:37] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:37] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:40:37] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:37] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:37] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:40:37] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:40:37] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:40:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:37] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:40:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:37] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:40:37] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:40:37] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:40:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:37] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:40:37] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:40:37] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:40:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:37] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:40:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:37] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:40:37] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:40:37] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:40:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:40:37] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:40:37] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:40:37] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:40:37] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:05] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:05] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:05] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:05] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:05] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:05] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:05] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:05] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:05] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:05] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:05] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:05] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:05] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:05] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:05] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:05] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:05] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:05] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:05] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:05] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:05] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:42:05] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:05] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:05] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:05] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:42:05] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:42:05] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:05] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:05] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:05] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:05] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:42:05] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:42:05] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:42:05] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:05] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:42:05] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:42:05] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:05] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:17] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:17] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:17] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:17] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:17] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:17] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:17] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:17] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:17] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:17] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:17] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:17] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:17] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:17] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:17] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:17] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:17] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:17] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:17] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:17] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:17] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:42:17] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:17] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:17] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:17] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:42:17] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:42:17] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:17] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:17] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:17] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:17] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:42:17] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:42:17] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:42:17] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:17] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:42:17] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:42:17] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:17] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:21] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:21] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:21] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:21] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:21] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:21] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:21] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:21] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:21] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:21] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:21] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:21] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:21] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:21] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:21] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:21] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:21] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:21] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:21] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:21] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:21] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:42:21] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:21] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:21] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:21] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:42:21] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:42:21] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:21] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:21] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:21] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:21] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:42:21] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:42:21] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:42:21] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:21] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:42:21] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:42:21] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:21] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:22] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:22] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:22] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:22] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:22] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:22] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:22] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:22] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:22] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:22] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:22] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:22] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:22] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:22] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:22] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:22] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:22] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:22] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:22] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:42:22] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:22] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:22] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:42:22] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:42:22] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:22] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:22] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:42:22] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:42:22] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:42:22] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:22] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:42:22] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:42:22] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:22] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:25] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:25] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:25] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:25] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:25] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:25] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:25] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:25] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:25] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:25] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:25] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:25] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:25] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:25] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:25] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:25] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:25] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:25] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:25] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:25] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:25] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:42:25] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:25] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:25] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:25] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:42:25] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:42:25] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:25] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:25] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:25] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:25] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:42:25] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:42:25] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:42:25] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:25] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:42:25] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:42:25] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:25] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:27] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:27] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:27] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:27] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:27] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:27] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:27] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:27] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:27] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:27] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:27] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:27] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:27] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:27] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:27] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:27] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:42:27] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:27] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:27] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:27] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:42:27] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:42:27] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:27] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:27] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:27] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:27] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:42:27] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:42:27] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:42:27] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:27] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:42:27] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:42:27] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:27] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:28] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:28] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:28] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:28] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:28] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:28] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:28] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:28] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:28] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:28] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:28] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:28] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:28] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:28] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:28] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:28] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:28] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:28] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:28] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:28] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:28] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:42:28] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:28] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:28] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:28] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:42:28] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:42:28] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:28] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:28] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:28] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:28] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:42:28] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:42:28] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:42:28] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:28] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:42:28] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:42:28] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:28] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:39] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:39] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:39] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:39] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:39] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:39] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:39] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:39] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:39] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:39] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:39] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:39] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:39] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:39] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:39] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:39] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:39] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:39] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:39] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:39] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:39] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:42:39] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:39] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:39] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:39] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:42:39] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:42:39] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:39] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:39] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:39] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:39] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:42:39] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:42:39] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:42:39] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:39] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:42:39] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:42:39] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:39] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:41] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:41] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:41] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:41] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:41] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:41] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:41] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:41] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:41] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:41] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:41] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:41] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:41] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:41] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:41] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:41] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:41] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:41] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:41] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:41] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:41] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:42:41] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:41] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:41] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:41] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:42:41] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:42:41] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:41] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:41] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:41] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:41] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:42:41] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:42:41] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:42:41] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:41] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:42:41] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:42:41] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:41] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:56] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:56] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:42:56] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:56] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:42:56] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:56] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:56] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:56] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:42:56] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:56] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:42:56] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:56] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:56] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:56] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:56] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:42:56] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:42:56] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:56] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:56] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:56] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:56] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:42:56] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:56] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:42:56] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:56] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:42:56] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:42:56] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:42:56] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:56] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:42:56] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:56] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:42:56] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:42:56] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:42:56] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:42:56] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:42:56] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:42:56] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:42:56] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:43:11] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:43:11] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:43:11] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:43:11] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:43:11] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 audio/0
[15:43:19] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:43:19] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:43:19] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:43:19] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 audio/0
[15:43:19] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:43:26] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraph
[15:43:26] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:43:26] MMTools Connect XV Filters
[15:43:26] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 video/0
[15:43:26] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached 4C25551D80E2F0FA79C9D06D411C3F8E0 audio/0
[15:43:43] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:43:43] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:43:43] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:43:43] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:43:43] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:43:43] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:43:43] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:43:43] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:43:43] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:43:43] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:43:43] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:43:43] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:43:43] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:43:43] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:43:43] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:43:43] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:43:43] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:43:43] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:43:43] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:43:43] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:43:43] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:43:43] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:43:43] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:43:43] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:43:43] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:43:43] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:43:43] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:43:43] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:43:43] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:43:43] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:43:43] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:43:43] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:43:56] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:43:56] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:43:56] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:43:56] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[15:44:20] NeroVision Patent activation start for 164
[15:44:20] NeroVision Patent activation start for 75
[15:44:20] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[15:44:20] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[15:44:20] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[15:44:20] NeroVision 0 | 625 | 1 | 625
[15:44:20] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[15:44:20] NeroVision total : 625 
[15:44:20] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[15:44:20] MMTools Connect AV Filters
[15:44:20] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Chris\My Documents\NeroVision\ImportedVideo\16-12-2010 32106 PM.0001\VTS_01.0001.mpg video/0
[15:44:29] AMCDocBase @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@-->>m_mediaControl->Stop();
[15:44:29] AMCDocBase Menu3DCacheStream::~Menu3DCacheStream()-->>m_mediaControl->Stop();
[15:44:29] AMCDocBase Menu3DCacheStream::Menu3DCacheStream() init() time during =8656,need Max Frame =625 ,mapfile size = 61200000, tempfilename=C:\DOCUME~1\Chris\LOCALS~1\Temp\CacheMenu\NV0a36b008201012161544212450437.tmp
[15:45:10] MMTools Colorspace
[15:45:10] MMTools deinterlace
[15:45:10] MMTools resize
[15:45:10] MMTools video render successfully
[15:45:19] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:45:19] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:45:19] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:45:19] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:45:19] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:45:19] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:45:19] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:45:19] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:45:19] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:45:19] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:45:19] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:45:19] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:45:19] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:45:19] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:45:19] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:45:19] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:45:19] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:45:19] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:45:19] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:45:19] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:45:19] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:45:19] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:45:19] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:45:19] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:45:19] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:45:19] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:45:19] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:45:19] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:45:19] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:45:19] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:45:19] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:45:19] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:45:19] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:45:19] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Burn process started by user.
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Destination: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Directory for temporary files: C:\DOCUME~1\Chris\LOCALS~1\Temp
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Available hard disk space for temporary files: 58944.301 MB
[15:47:49] ExpressUI ------<Nero Vision Project Information>--------
[15:47:49] ExpressUI --- Project type: DVD-Video
[15:47:49] ExpressUI --- Project video options ---
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Video mode: PAL
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Aspect ratio: Automatic
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Quality: Automatic (fit to disc) (5073 kbit/s)
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Resolution: Automatic
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Sample format: Automatic
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Video format: MPEG-2
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Audio format: Automatic
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[15:47:49] ExpressUI SmartEncoding: Automatic
[15:47:49] ExpressUI --- Project space information ---
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Media type: DVD (4700000000 bytes maximum capacity)
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Total space used: 4.15 out of 4.38 GB (Quality: Excellent)
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Space used for menus: 16.6 out of 1024.0 MB
[15:47:49] ExpressUI --- Project contents ---
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Audio format: Automatic
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Sample format: Automatic
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[15:47:49] ExpressUI SmartEncoding: Automatic
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Number of titles: 1
[15:47:49] ExpressUI 1. VTS_01.0001.mpg (Video, 2h 18m 08s)
[15:47:49] ExpressUI - Video mode: PAL
[15:47:49] ExpressUI - Aspect ratio: 16:9
[15:47:49] ExpressUI - Quality: Custom (8000 kbit/s)
[15:47:49] ExpressUI - Resolution: 720 x 576 (CCIR-601 D1)
[15:47:49] ExpressUI - Sample format: Progressive
[15:47:49] ExpressUI - Video format: MPEG-2
[15:47:49] ExpressUI - Audio format: Dolby Digital (AC-3) 2.0
[15:47:49] ExpressUI - Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[15:47:49] ExpressUI - Audio SmartEncoding ratio: 100.0 %
[15:47:49] ExpressUI - Video SmartEncoding ratio: 100.0 %
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Video disc menu: Title and chapter menus
[15:47:49] ExpressUI --------<End of Project Information>----------
[15:47:49] ExpressUI ------Recording Parameters------
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Book Type: 0
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Destination Device: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N (Capabilities: 002AE51F)
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Recording Flags: 76
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Recording Speed: 0
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Volume Name: 
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Burn-at-once flag: 0
[15:47:49] ExpressUI Fast Update allowed: 0
[15:47:49] ExpressUI --End of recording parameters---
[15:47:49] NeroVision Patent activation start for 164
[15:47:49] NeroVision Patent activation start for 75
[15:47:53] DVDEngine C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 10\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[15:47:53] DVDEngine Product Version: 7.0.10.1, File Version: 7.0.52.1, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[15:47:53] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:47:53] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[15:47:53] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:47:53] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[15:47:53] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[15:47:53] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:47:53] DVDEngine ..Session callback registered...
[15:47:53] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:47:53] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - Prepare
[15:47:53] DVDEngine **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Prepare
[15:47:53] DVDEngine ..VTS_Ns=1...
[15:47:53] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VMG
[15:47:53] DVDEngine ...VMGM_VOBS_exist = true
[15:47:53] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[15:47:53] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[15:47:53] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[15:47:53] DVDEngine ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[15:47:53] DVDEngine ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[15:47:53] DVDEngine ...Stream 2 is 'System/Stream'
[15:47:53] DVDEngine **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[15:47:53] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[15:47:53] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[15:47:53] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[15:47:53] NeroVision 0 | 625 | 1 | 625
[15:47:53] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[15:47:53] NeroVision total : 625 
[15:47:53] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:47:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:47:53] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:47:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:47:53] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:47:53] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:47:53] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:47:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:47:53] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:47:53] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:47:53] MMTools Connect AV Filters
[15:47:53] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Chris\My Documents\NeroVision\ImportedVideo\16-12-2010 32106 PM.0001\VTS_01.0001.mpg video/0
[15:48:01] AMCDocBase @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@-->>m_mediaControl->Stop();
[15:48:01] AMCDocBase Menu3DCacheStream::~Menu3DCacheStream()-->>m_mediaControl->Stop();
[15:48:01] AMCDocBase Menu3DCacheStream::Menu3DCacheStream() init() time during =8734,need Max Frame =625 ,mapfile size = 61200000, tempfilename=C:\DOCUME~1\Chris\LOCALS~1\Temp\CacheMenu\NV140ae008201012161547532662875.tmp
[15:48:04] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[15:48:04] DVDEngine ******END: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[15:48:04] DVDEngine ****END: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VMG
[15:48:04] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#1
[15:48:04] DVDEngine ...VTSM_VOBS_exist = false
[15:48:04] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[15:48:04] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[15:48:04] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[15:48:04] DVDEngine ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[15:48:04] DVDEngine ...Stream 1 is 'Audio'
[15:48:04] DVDEngine **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[15:48:04] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[15:48:04] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[15:48:04] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[15:48:04] NeroVision 0 | 207109 | 1 | 207109
[15:48:04] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraphForTanscoding
[15:48:04] MMTools Connect AV Filters
[15:48:04] NeroVision 1 | 102 | 1 | 102
[15:48:04] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[15:48:04] NeroVision total : 207211 
[15:48:04] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:48:04] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:48:04] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:48:04] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:48:04] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:48:04] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:48:04] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:48:04] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:48:04] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:48:04] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:48:05] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Chris\My Documents\NeroVision\ImportedVideo\16-12-2010 32106 PM.0001\VTS_01.0001.mpg video/0
[15:48:05] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[15:48:05] DVDEngine ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[15:48:05] DVDEngine ****END: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#1
[15:48:05] DVDEngine **END: _DVDVideo - Prepare
[15:48:05] DVDEngine ..Estimated size=4.15 GB
[15:48:05] DVDEngine ..Estimated duration=3 min 30 sec
[15:48:05] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - Prepare
[15:48:12] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateVOBs
[15:48:12] DVDEngine **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Create
[15:48:12] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: Create - VMGM_VOBS
[15:48:12] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[15:48:12] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[15:48:12] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[15:48:12] DVDEngine ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[15:48:12] DVDEngine ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[15:48:12] DVDEngine ...Stream 2 is 'System/Stream'
[15:48:12] DVDEngine **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[15:48:12] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[15:48:12] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[15:48:12] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[15:48:12] NeroVision 0 | 625 | 1 | 625
[15:48:12] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[15:48:12] NeroVision total : 625 
[15:48:12] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:48:12] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:48:12] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:48:12] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:48:12] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 25.00 | 16246
[15:48:12] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:48:12] NeroVision | 2 | 0 | 0 | 25.00 | 0
[15:48:12] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:48:12] NeroVision total data size : 16865004 bytes 
[15:48:12] NeroVision multiplexed size : 17424384 bytes 
[15:48:12] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[15:48:12] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[15:48:12] MMTools Connect AV Filters
[15:48:12] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Chris\My Documents\NeroVision\ImportedVideo\16-12-2010 32106 PM.0001\VTS_01.0001.mpg video/0
[15:48:19] AMCDocBase @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@-->>m_mediaControl->Stop();
[15:48:19] AMCDocBase Menu3DCacheStream::~Menu3DCacheStream()-->>m_mediaControl->Stop();
[15:48:19] AMCDocBase Menu3DCacheStream::Menu3DCacheStream() init() time during =7281,need Max Frame =625 ,mapfile size = 61200000, tempfilename=C:\DOCUME~1\Chris\LOCALS~1\Temp\CacheMenu\NV0a27e008201012161548122681937.tmp
[15:48:20] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[15:48:20] DVDEngine **********END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[15:48:20] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: CSPU:rocess()
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...'Decoding SubPicture No.' is '0'
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ..._nLines == 576
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...Found 'bottom half' in the bottom field at bit 6176, addr. is 772 (289)
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...Detected 'top half' at 1, addr. is 2
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...Detected 'bottom half' at 1, addr. is 772
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...Lines processed: 576
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...processed 1 packs
[15:48:20] DVDEngine **********END: CSPU:rocess()
[15:48:20] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[15:48:20] DVDEngine **********END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[15:48:20] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: CSPU:rocess()
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...'Decoding SubPicture No.' is '1'
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ..._nLines == 576
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...Found 'bottom half' in the bottom field at bit 5792, addr. is 724 (289)
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...Detected 'top half' at 1, addr. is 2
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...Detected 'bottom half' at 1, addr. is 724
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...Lines processed: 576
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...processed 1 packs
[15:48:20] DVDEngine **********END: CSPU:rocess()
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...New VOB 1
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ..+VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, SA=0, VOB_V_S_PTM=32400
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ...New CELL 1
[15:48:20] DVDEngine ....+Cell#1: C_IDN=1
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ....|Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [0;4361], VOBU_Ns=42, C_PBTM=00:00:25:00
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ..|VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, [0;4361], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=32400, VOB_V_E_PTM=2282400
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ..Expected size of VOB: 8512 sectors (16.6 MB).
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ....Actual size of VOB: 4362 sectors (8.52 MB).
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - INFORMATION after Create
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[15:49:00] DVDEngine General information:
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ..size=4362 (8.52 MB)
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ..capacity=4362 (8.52 MB)
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ..max_capacity=524287 (1.00 GB)
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ..VOB_Ns=1
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ..C_Ns=1
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ..VOBU_Ns=42
[15:49:00] DVDEngine VOB information:
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ...VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, [0;4361], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=32400, VOB_V_E_PTM=2282400
[15:49:00] DVDEngine .....Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [0;4361], VOBU_Ns=42, C_PBTM=00:00:25:00
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ********END: VMGM_VOBS - INFORMATION after Create
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ******END: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Verify
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ******END: VMGM_VOBS - Verify
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ..VMGM_VOBS: size=8.52 MB (8,933,376 bytes)
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ****END: Create - VMGM_VOBS
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: Create - VTSTT_VOBS#1
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[15:49:00] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[15:49:00] DVDEngine ...Stream 1 is 'Audio'
[15:49:00] DVDEngine **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[15:49:00] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[15:49:00] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[15:49:00] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[15:49:00] NeroVision 0 | 207109 | 1 | 207109
[15:49:00] AMCDocBase XVTitle::InternalUpdateGraphForTanscoding
[15:49:00] MMTools Connect AV Filters
[15:49:00] NeroVision 1 | 102 | 1 | 102
[15:49:00] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[15:49:00] NeroVision total : 207211 
[15:49:00] NeroVision Estimate Size
[15:49:00] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:49:00] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[15:49:00] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:49:00] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 0 | 8284.36 | 3974252
[15:49:00] NeroVision | 0 | 1 | 1 | 4.08 | 4208
[15:49:00] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 8288.44 | 194260
[15:49:00] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[15:49:00] NeroVision total data size : 4273095818 bytes 
[15:49:00] NeroVision multiplexed size : 4434427904 bytes 
[15:49:00] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[15:49:00] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[15:49:01] DVDEngine ...New VOB 1
[15:49:01] DVDEngine ..+VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, SA=0, VOB_V_S_PTM=28800
[15:49:01] DVDEngine ...New CELL 1
[15:49:01] DVDEngine ....+Cell#1: C_IDN=1
[15:55:22] MMTools SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Chris\My Documents\NeroVision\ImportedVideo\16-12-2010 32106 PM.0001\VTS_01.0001.mpg video/0
[15:55:24] DVDEngine ....|Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [0;2136070], VOBU_Ns=17208, C_PBTM=02:18:08:11
[15:55:24] DVDEngine ..|VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, [0;2136070], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=28800, VOB_V_E_PTM=745988400
[15:55:25] DVDEngine ..Expected size of VOB: 2165248 sectors (4.13 GB).
[15:55:25] DVDEngine ....Actual size of VOB: 2136071 sectors (4.07 GB).
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - INFORMATION after Create
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[15:55:27] DVDEngine General information:
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ..size=2136071 (4.07 GB)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ..capacity=2136071 (4.07 GB)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ..VOB_Ns=1
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ..C_Ns=1
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ..VOBU_Ns=17208
[15:55:27] DVDEngine VOB information:
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, [0;2136070], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=28800, VOB_V_E_PTM=745988400
[15:55:27] DVDEngine .....Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [0;2136070], VOBU_Ns=17208, C_PBTM=02:18:08:11
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chrislg (Dec 16, 2010)

[15:55:27] DVDEngine ********END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - INFORMATION after Create
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Verify
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Verify
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ..VTSTT_VOBS: size=4.07 GB (4,374,673,408 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ****END: Create - VTSTT_VOBS#1
[15:55:27] DVDEngine **END: _DVDVideo - Create
[15:55:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateVOBs
[15:55:27] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateDesc
[15:55:27] DVDEngine **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Create
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: Create - VTSI#1
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VTSI#1 - Create
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VTSM_VOBS exists = false
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VTSM_PGCI_UT exists = true
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VTS_TMAPT exists = true
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VTSI_MAT created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VTS_PTT_SRPT created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VTS_PGCIT created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VTS_C_ADT created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VTS_VOBU_ADMAP created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VTSM_PGCI_UT created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VTS_TMAPT created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ******END: VTSI#1 - Create
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VTSI#1 - Verify
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ******END: VTSI#1 - Verify
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ..VTSI: size=86.0 KB (88,064 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ****END: Create - VTSI#1
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: Create - VMGI
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VMGI - Create
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VMGM_VOBS exists = true
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VMGM_PGCI_UT exists = true
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...PTL_MAIT exists = false
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...TXTDT_MG exists = false
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...FP_PGC_exist = true...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VMGI_MAT created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...TT_SRPT created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VTS_ATRT created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VMGM_PGCI_UT created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VMGM_C_ADT created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...VMGM_VOBU_ADMAP created...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ******END: VMGI - Create
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VMGI - Verify
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ******END: VMGI - Verify
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ..VMGI: size=12.0 KB (12,288 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ****END: Create - VMGI
[15:55:27] DVDEngine **END: _DVDVideo - Create
[15:55:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateDesc
[15:55:27] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - GetDiscCaps
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ..Caps=DSCCAP_VLMNM_UDF | DSCCAP_VLMNM_ISO9660
[15:55:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - GetDiscCaps
[15:55:27] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - SetLabel
[15:55:27] DVDEngine Volume name (ISO9660)="NVE_DVD"
[15:55:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - SetLabel
[15:55:27] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - SetLabel
[15:55:27] DVDEngine Volume name (UDF)="NVE_DVD"
[15:55:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - SetLabel
[15:55:27] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - GetDiscContent
[15:55:27] DVDEngine **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Fill FileSystemDescContainer
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VIDEO_TS.IFO' (VMGI), location={undefined}, size=12.0 KB (12,288 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VIDEO_TS.VOB' (VMGM_VOBS), location={undefined}, size=8.52 MB (8,933,376 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VIDEO_TS.BUP' (VMGI), location={undefined}, size=12.0 KB (12,288 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_0.IFO' (VTSI), location={undefined}, size=86.0 KB (88,064 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_1.VOB' (VTSTT_VOBS), location={undefined}, size=1.00 GB (1,073,739,776 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_2.VOB' (VTSTT_VOBS), location={undefined}, size=1.00 GB (1,073,739,776 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_3.VOB' (VTSTT_VOBS), location={undefined}, size=1.00 GB (1,073,739,776 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_4.VOB' (VTSTT_VOBS), location={undefined}, size=1.00 GB (1,073,739,776 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_5.VOB' (VTSTT_VOBS), location={undefined}, size=76.0 MB (79,714,304 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_0.BUP' (VTSI), location={undefined}, size=86.0 KB (88,064 bytes)
[15:55:27] DVDEngine **END: _DVDVideo - Fill FileSystemDescContainer
[15:55:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - GetDiscContent
[15:55:27] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:55:27] DVDEngine ..Session callback unregistered...
[15:55:27] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[15:55:28] NeroVision DVD-Video files sorted
[15:55:29] NeroVision Creating directories
[15:55:29] NeroVision Finishing
[15:55:29] NeroVision Creating directories
[15:55:29] NeroVision Checking discs
[15:55:30] NeroVision Caching of files started
[15:55:30] NeroVision Caching of files completed
[15:55:30] NeroVision Burn process started at 20x (27,700 KB/s)
[15:55:30] NeroVision Book Type automatically set to: DVD-ROM
[15:55:30] NeroVision Writing lead-in
[15:55:30] DVDEngine BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Write
[15:55:30] DVDEngine ...RBP=0, count=8,933,376 bytes
[15:55:30] DVDEngine ...succeeded
[15:55:30] DVDEngine END: VMGM_VOBS - Write
[15:55:30] DVDEngine BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[15:55:30] DVDEngine ...RBP=0, count=1,073,739,776 bytes
[15:56:19] NeroVision Writing tracks
[15:58:17] DVDEngine ...succeeded
[15:58:17] DVDEngine END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[15:58:17] DVDEngine BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[15:58:17] DVDEngine ...RBP=1073739776, count=1,073,739,776 bytes
[15:59:15] DVDEngine ...succeeded
[15:59:15] DVDEngine END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[15:59:15] DVDEngine BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[15:59:15] DVDEngine ...RBP=2147479552, count=1,073,739,776 bytes
[16:00:45] NeroVision Could not perform Write
[16:00:45] NeroVision No seek complete
[16:00:45] NeroVision D: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N
[16:00:45] DVDEngine ...succeeded
[16:00:45] DVDEngine END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[16:00:45] NeroVision Burn process failed at 20x (27,700 KB/s)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Finishing
[16:00:54] NeroVision Process information:
[16:00:54] NeroVision --------------------
[16:00:54] NeroVision Address Version Module name
[16:00:54] NeroVision -----------------------------------------------------
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x003E0000 10.0.4.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SolutionExplorer.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00400000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroVision.exe
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00500000 10.2.10.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\uNeroErr.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00560000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\GCCore.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00600000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\AMCDOM.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00620000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\GCLib.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x006D0000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\AMCDocBase.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00980000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\MMTools.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00A40000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\Painter.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00A70000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\AMCUIBase.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00C90000 10.2.10.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\uNeroFSStandalone.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00DF0000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\AMCLib.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00E60000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\HDCC.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x01500000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroVisionRes.bir
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x01A00000 1.0.6.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\Nero.FormatOptionsLib\FormatOptionsLib.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x02400000 6.14.10.13536 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nView\nview.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x02770000 2.0.8.2 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\AdvrCntr5\AdvrCntr5.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x02D10000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\AMCUIBase_en-US.NLS
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x02D40000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroVision_en-US.NLS
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x02EB0000 10.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SplashScreen.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x030D0000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\ExpressUI_en-US.NLS
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x03120000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\ExpressDoc.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x034C0000 1.5.14.7 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NEE\NeEE.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x03640000 8.21.0.0 C:\Program Files\Portrait Displays\Pivot Software\winphook.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x038B0000 1.5.14.7 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NEE\EffectMgr.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x038E0000 1.4.9.1 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NEE\plug_ins\ClassicVFX.nfx
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x03C40000 5.0.2009.811 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NEE\libiomp5md.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x03CE0000 1.4.9.1 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NEE\plug_ins\CoolVFX.nfx
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x03D50000 1.4.9.1 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NEE\plug_ins\SimpleAFX.nfx
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x03EE0000 4.0.2.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\Nero3D\Nero3DMenuEffects.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x04000000 1.2.3.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\Nero3D\zlib1.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x04030000 1.9.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\Nero3D\iconv.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x04110000 6.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\Nero3D\cximageu.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x04260000 1.3.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\Nero3D\lib3ds-1.3.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x04290000 9.12.589.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dx9_30.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x044F0000 2.7.2.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\Nero3D\libxml2.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x045F0000 0.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\EditingProxy.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x04800000 7.0.74.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagxpr7.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x048A0000 7.0.495.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXR7.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x04AC0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x04DC0000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\Editing.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x04E40000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\AssetsManager.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x04EB0000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\GCCapture.AX
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x04F10000 2.54.1.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SMC\NeESParser.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x051D0000 7.0.74.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagX7.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x05440000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NVUtilities.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x056F0000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\GCFX.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x05760000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\GCFX_en-US.NLS
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x05770000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeVideoFX.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x05F10000 10.2.10.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\uIMAGE.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x05F40000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroVideoFX_en-US.nls
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x06050000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroVideoFX.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x063A0000 10.2.10.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\uMMC.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x06450000 1.0.1.1  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\DriveLocker.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x08EE0000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\DVDUI_en-US.NLS
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x08FF0000 5.2.20.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NFD\NeroFileDialogCF.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x092A0000 1.0.8.16916 C:\Program Files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x092C0000 1.6.6.17493 C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TortoiseStub.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x09320000 0.14.4.0 C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\intl3_tsvn.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0A6C0000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\EditingUI.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0AC00000 3.2.7.9 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\AdvrCntrProxy.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0ACE0000 3.4.2.6 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\OnlineServices\NOSProductRegistration.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0B1C0000 3.525.1132.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0B220000 3.4.2.6 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\OnlineServices\NOSUsageStatistics.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0B350000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\ExpressUI.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0B730000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\GCFilter.AX
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0C0D0000 0.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\PTT\NeroCaptureAPI.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0C150000 0.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\PTT\plugins\AnalogTvPlugin.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0C220000 0.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\PTT\plugins\CamcorderPlugin.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0C2C0000 0.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\PTT\plugins\DigitalTvPlugin.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0C830000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\UICommon.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0D1F0000 6.14.12.6099 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0D3A0000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\DVDUI.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0D3E0000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\DVDLib.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0DAA0000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\DVDDoc.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0DDD0000 5.2.20.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NFD\NeroFileDialog.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0DF70000 1.6.6.17493 C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TortoiseSVN.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0E110000 7.0.10.1 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\Nero.DVDEngine\DVDEngine.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0E870000 8.60.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NPRE\BCGCBPRO860u80.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0EB80000 5.2.20.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NPRE\NeroPreview.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0EE90000 2.65.1.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SMC\NeSplitter.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0F830000 0.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeEditingEngine.Interop.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0F8E0000 3.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PhoneBrowser.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0F980000 1.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\NGSCM.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0FA80000 6.0.9.0 C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\Lang\PhoneBrowser_eng.nlr
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0FA90000 1.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\Resource\PhoneBrowser_Nokia.ngr
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0FB20000 5.2.5721.5145 C:\WINDOWS\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0FB70000 5.2.5721.5145 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Audiodev.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x0FDC0000 2.0.12.0 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\MediaLibraryNSE.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x10000000 10.2.10.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\NeroAPIEngine.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x10B20000 7.10.3077.0 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\MFC71U.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x10C30000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NVResources.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x10CD0000 0.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\en-US\NVResources.resources.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x10D20000 7.2.9.100 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeColorCrct.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x10D80000 1.0.0.8 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NEE\MediaStorage.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x10E30000 1.0.24.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\NeroContent\NeroContentLicenseCheck.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x11170000 2.23.2.3 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SMC\NeAudio2.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x11410000 1.42.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SMC\NeResize.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x114B0000 5.112.9.2 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SMC\NeVideo.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x11740000 2.2.104.15 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SMC\uNeroMediaCon.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x11920000 2.1.149.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SMC\NeMetadata.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x11BF0000 1.30.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SMC\NeDeinterlace.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x11C70000 11.0.5721.5238 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMASF.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x150C0000 1.31.0.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SMC\NeColorspace.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x15110000 11.0.5721.5275 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMVCore.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x15620000 2.8.4.0 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SMC\NeSoundProc.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x16210000 5.2.5721.5145 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpdshext.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x19490000 1.30.0.1 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\SMC\NeFramerate.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x1C000000 5.5.2.8 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\InCD\incdshx.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x38A70000 12.0.6413.0 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x3D5F0000 6.20.1103.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml6.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x3FDE0000 4.5.6001.22159 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x4D4F0000 5.1.2600.5868 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHTTP.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x4EC50000 5.2.6001.22319 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.22319_x-ww_f0b4c2df\gdiplus.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x4F680000 5.3.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiagn.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x4FDD0000 5.3.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x54000000 3.0.6920.1500 c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\wpfgfx_v0300.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x545E0000 3.0.6920.4030 C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCore\ff22625699b842663d9f04d4c9dc85a4\PresentationCore.ni.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x55A20000 3.0.6920.4030 C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\587a2ac10537e302fbc41824838c3527\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x577B0000 3.0.6920.4030  C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsBase\ea0fe802a8d6273584fd0d8d83d6b41d\WindowsBase.ni.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x58010000 5.3.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kswdmcap.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x581F0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dshowext.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x593F0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x59A60000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x5AD70000 6.0.2900.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x5B860000 5.1.2600.5694 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x5D360000 8.0.50727.4053 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_0ccc058c\MFC80ENU.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x5E030000 5.3.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x5ED00000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OPENGL32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x5EDD0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEPRO32.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x603B0000 4.0.30319.1 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x60CA0000 6.5.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedit.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x637A0000 2.0.50727.3082 C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\a6dbe24cbfe3ab6b318ed3095cc572d8\System.Xml.ni.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x64020000 2.0.50727.3053 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsec.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x68000000 5.1.2600.5507 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x68B20000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GLU32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x69450000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\FAULTREP.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x69B10000 4.20.9876.0 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Msxml2_6bd6b9abf345378f_4.20.9876.0_x-ww_a621d1d5\msxml4.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x6C1D0000 3.5.30729.1 C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Core\faeda674832135a080bc73eda51813ff\System.Core.ni.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x6D990000 5.3.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x6EE60000 1.3.9.0 C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\libaprutil_tsvn.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x6EEC0000 1.3.8.0 C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\libapr_tsvn.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x71A50000 5.1.2600.5625 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSWSOCK.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x71AA0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x71AB0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x71AD0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x71B20000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x71BF0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x71C10000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x71C80000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETRAP.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x71C90000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI1.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x71CD0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI0.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x722B0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SensApi.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x72D10000 5.1.2600.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x72D20000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x73000000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x732E0000 5.1.2600.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED32.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x736B0000 6.5.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x73760000 5.3.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x73940000 5.3.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\D3DIM700.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x73BA0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x73BC0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x73D70000 6.0.2900.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\shgina.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x73DD0000 6.2.4.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC42.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x73EE0000 5.3.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x73F10000 5.3.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x74320000 3.525.1132.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ODBC32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x74720000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x74810000 6.5.2600.5933 C:\WINDOWS\system32\QUARTZ.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x74980000 8.100.1052.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x74AD0000 6.0.2900.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\POWRPROF.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x74AE0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x74C80000 5.1.2600.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEACC.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x74E30000 5.0.0.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED20.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x74ED0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x74EF0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x75290000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemcomn.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x754C0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\vidcap.ax
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x754D0000 5.131.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPTUI.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x75690000 5.1.2600.5755 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x75970000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGINA.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x75A70000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVFW32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x75CF0000 6.0.2900.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlang.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x75E60000 5.131.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x75F40000 6.5.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x75F60000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x75F70000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x75F80000 6.0.2900.6049 C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76080000 6.2.3104.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76360000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSTA.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76380000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76390000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x763B0000 6.0.2900.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMDLG32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76600000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSCDLL.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76780000 6.0.2900.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\shfolder.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x767A0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTDSAPI.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76980000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\LINKINFO.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76990000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x769C0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76B20000 6.5.0.2284 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76B40000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76BF0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76C30000 5.131.2600.5922 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76C90000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76D60000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76F20000 5.1.2600.5625 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76F50000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTSAPI32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76F60000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x76FD0000 3.0.0.4414 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77050000 3.0.0.4414 C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77120000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x771B0000 6.0.2900.6049 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x773D0000 6.0.2900.6028 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.6028_x-ww_61e65202\COMCTL32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x774E0000 5.1.2600.6010 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77690000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77920000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77A20000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77A80000 5.131.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77B20000 5.1.2600.5875 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77B40000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\appHelp.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77BD0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77BE0000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77C00000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77C10000 6.1.8638.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77DD0000 5.1.2600.5755 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77E70000 5.1.2600.6022 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77F10000 5.1.2600.5698 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77F60000 6.0.2900.5912 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x77FE0000 5.1.2600.5834 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x78130000 8.0.50727.4053 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x782E0000 8.0.50727.4053 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_b77cec8e\MFC80U.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x78480000 9.0.30729.4148 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_x-ww_d495ac4e\MSVCP90.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x78520000 9.0.30729.4148 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_x-ww_d495ac4e\MSVCR90.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x79000000 4.0.31106.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscoree.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x79060000 2.0.50727.3082 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x790C0000 2.0.50727.3615 C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\7bffd7ff2009f421fe5d229927588496\mscorlib.ni.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x79E70000 2.0.50727.3615 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7A440000 2.0.50727.3614 C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\08ffa4d388d5f007869aa7651c458e7c\System.ni.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7ADE0000 2.0.50727.3053 C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\dcc0244092fe52e6885b50be25ef3b31\System.Drawing.ni.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7C140000 7.10.3077.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC71.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7C340000 7.10.3052.4 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCR71.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7C3A0000 7.10.3077.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP71.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7C420000 8.0.50727.4053 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCP80.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7C4C0000 8.0.50727.4053 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\msvcm80.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7C630000 8.0.50727.4053 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_473666fd\ATL80.DLL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7C800000 5.1.2600.5781 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7C900000 5.1.2600.5755 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7C9C0000 6.0.2900.6018 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7E1E0000 6.0.2900.6049 C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7E290000 6.0.2900.6049 C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x7E410000 5.1.2600.5512 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
[16:00:54] NeroVision Book type: (N/A)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Windows XP 5.1
[16:00:54] NeroVision IA32
[16:00:54] NeroVision Nero API version: 10.2.10.100
[16:00:54] NeroVision Using interface version: 10.1.0.0
[16:00:54] NeroVision Installed in: C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 10\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\
[16:00:54] NeroVision Application: Nero\NeroVision
[16:00:54] NeroVision Internal Version: 10,2,10,100
[16:00:54] NeroVision Recorder: <HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N>Version: 1.05 - HA 1 TA 0 - 10.2.10.100
[16:00:54] NeroVision Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
[16:00:54] NeroVision Drive buffer : 2048kB
[16:00:54] NeroVision Bus Type : via Inquiry data
[16:00:54] NeroVision === Scsi-Device-Map ===
[16:00:54] NeroVision CdRomPeripheral : HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
[16:00:54] NeroVision DiskPeripheral : WDC WD3200AAKS-00VYA0 atapi Port 5 ID 0 DMA: On 
[16:00:54] NeroVision === CDRom-Device-Map ===
[16:00:54] NeroVision HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N D: CdRom0
[16:00:54] NeroVision =======================
[16:00:54] NeroVision AutoRun : 1
[16:00:54] NeroVision Excluded drive IDs: 
[16:00:54] NeroVision WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
[16:00:54] NeroVision BUFE : 0
[16:00:54] NeroVision Physical memory : 2046MB (2095532kB)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Free physical memory: 925MB (947776kB)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Memory in use : 54 %
[16:00:54] NeroVision Uncached PFiles: 0x0
[16:00:54] NeroVision Global Bus Type: default (0)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Check supported media : Disabled (0) 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 16.12.2010
[16:00:54] NeroVision NeroAPI
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:28 #1 PHASE 111 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 275
[16:00:54] NeroVision DVD-Video files sorted
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:28 #2 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 464
[16:00:54] NeroVision LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #3 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3336
[16:00:54] NeroVision First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #4 PHASE 1 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 259
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #5 PHASE 2 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 259
[16:00:54] NeroVision Creating directories
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #6 Text 0 File UDFCreator.cpp, Line 1057
[16:00:54] NeroVision VIDEO_TS.IFO size=(6:0): pad=0 -> start=0
[16:00:54] NeroVision Error: Parse error. Unable to align files for DVD Video. 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #7 Text 0 File compose.cpp, Line 935
[16:00:54] NeroVision GenUDF2: 1 transfer items prepared.
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #8 PHASE 6 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 259
[16:00:54] NeroVision Finishing
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #9 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3336
[16:00:54] NeroVision First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #10 PHASE 1 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 259
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #11 PHASE 2 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 259
[16:00:54] NeroVision Creating directories
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #12 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3521
[16:00:54] NeroVision Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #13 PHASE 74 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 259
[16:00:54] NeroVision Checking discs
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #14 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 314
[16:00:54] NeroVision [D: DVD-RAM GSA-H55N] Last possible write address on media: 2295103
[16:00:54] NeroVision Last address to be written: 2141087
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #15 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 326
[16:00:54] NeroVision [D: DVD-RAM GSA-H55N] Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #16 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2917
[16:00:54] NeroVision Recorder: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N, Media type: DVD+R
[16:00:54] NeroVision Disc Manufacturer ID: <SONY>, Media Type ID: <D21>, Product revision number: 0
[16:00:54] NeroVision Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 7
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #17 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 499
[16:00:54] NeroVision [D: DVD-RAM GSA-H55N] >>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
[16:00:54] NeroVision =========================================
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:29 #18 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 861
[16:00:54] NeroVision Setup items (after recorder preparation)
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
[16:00:54] NeroVision 2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
[16:00:54] NeroVision original disc pos #0 + 2141088 (2141088) = #2141088/475:47.63
[16:00:54] NeroVision relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required
[16:00:54] NeroVision -> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2141088 blocks [D: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N]
[16:00:54] NeroVision --------------------------------------------------------------
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1077
[16:00:54] NeroVision Prepare [D: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
[16:00:54] NeroVision DAO infos:
[16:00:54] NeroVision ==========
[16:00:54] NeroVision MCN: ""
[16:00:54] NeroVision TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
[16:00:54] NeroVision Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
[16:00:54] NeroVision 1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4384948224, ISRC ""
[16:00:54] NeroVision DAO layout:
[16:00:54] NeroVision ===========
[16:00:54] NeroVision ___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 2141088 | 0 | 0x00
[16:00:54] NeroVision 2141088 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
[16:00:54] NeroVision MediaType: DVD+R
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #20 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 251
[16:00:54] NeroVision SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_LOCK_VOLUME
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #21 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4234
[16:00:54] NeroVision Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-No, small files-Yes (<32KB)
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #22 PHASE 24 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 275
[16:00:54] NeroVision Caching of files started
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #23 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4356
[16:00:54] NeroVision Cache writing successful.
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #24 PHASE 25 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 275
[16:00:54] NeroVision Caching of files completed
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #25 PHASE 36 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 275
[16:00:54] NeroVision Burn process started at 20x (27,700 KB/s)
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #26 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2850
[16:00:54] NeroVision Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #27 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 10508
[16:00:54] NeroVision ---- Disc Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
[16:00:54] NeroVision Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
[16:00:54] NeroVision Book Type: DVD+R (10), Part Version: 1.0x (1)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Transfer Rate: <not specified> (F h)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
[16:00:54] NeroVision Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
[16:00:54] NeroVision Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
[16:00:54] NeroVision End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 26053F h
[16:00:54] NeroVision Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
[16:00:54] NeroVision Disc Application Code: 0 / 0 h
[16:00:54] NeroVision Extended Information indicators: 7 h
[16:00:54] NeroVision Disc Manufacturer ID: SONY....
[16:00:54] NeroVision Media type ID: D21
[16:00:54] NeroVision Product revision number: 0
[16:00:54] NeroVision Number of Physical format information bytes in use in ADIP up to byte 63: 56
[16:00:54] NeroVision Media Specific [16..783]:
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 07 53 4F 4E 59 00 - 00 00 00 44 32 31 00 38 ...SONY....D21.8
[16:00:54] NeroVision 23 54 37 14 00 28 6E 00 - 80 69 17 19 0C 0C 0A 0B #T7..(n..i......
[16:00:54] NeroVision 01 19 1B 0B 0B 0E 0F 01 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 01 00 38 38 00 20 61 24 - 0B 2E 23 10 04 1E 1D 01 ..88..a$..#.....
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 20 61 24 0B 2E - 23 10 04 1E 1D 01 00 00 ....a$..#.......
[16:00:54] NeroVision 02 00 54 70 00 25 66 6A - 20 13 0C 0A 01 18 00 00 ..Tp.%fj........
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 36 61 6A 20 13 - 0C 0A 01 18 00 00 00 3A ...6aj.........:
[16:00:54] NeroVision 03 00 54 DF 00 25 66 6A - 20 13 0C 0A 01 18 00 00 ..Tß.%fj........
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 60 5F 85 20 12 - 0A 0A 01 20 00 00 00 5A ...`_….........Z
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #28 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 5631
[16:00:54] NeroVision Drive: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N
[16:00:54] NeroVision Book Type request [LG]: DVD-ROM
[16:00:54] NeroVision Changing the Book Type was finished successfully, return code 0
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #29 CDR -1207 File DVDR.cpp, Line 5558
[16:00:54] NeroVision Book Type automatically set to: DVD-ROM
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #30 SPTI -1066 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 224
[16:00:54] NeroVision CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1066)
[16:00:54] NeroVision CDB Data: 0xAC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 00 00 
[16:00:54] NeroVision Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Sense Code: 0x24
[16:00:54] NeroVision Sense Qual: 0x00
[16:00:54] NeroVision Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 24 
[16:00:54] NeroVision Buffer x0a18b9c0: Len x648
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #31 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 637
[16:00:54] NeroVision Start write address at LBA 0
[16:00:54] NeroVision DVD high compatibility mode: Yes
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #32 Text 0 File CUDFTransferItem2.cpp, Line 712
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision GenUDF2 FS Layout:
[16:00:54] NeroVision =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
[16:00:54] NeroVision Sectors to be written: 2141088
[16:00:54] NeroVision Session Start: Sector 0
[16:00:54] NeroVision Volume Structure: Sector [0, 261] (262 Sectors)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Meta Data: Sector [262, 279] (18 Sectors)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Data: Sector [280, 2140810] (2140531 Sectors)
[16:00:54] NeroVision After Data: Sector [2140811, 2140815] (5 Sectors)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Trailer Track: Sector [2140816, 2141087] (272 Sectors)
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision GenUDF2 Parameters:
[16:00:54] NeroVision =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
[16:00:54] NeroVision PrepTime: 12-16-2010 15:55:29
[16:00:54] NeroVision UDF Revision: 1.02
[16:00:54] NeroVision UDF Partition Type: Physical
[16:00:54] NeroVision UDF Special Mode: DVDVideo
[16:00:54] NeroVision Bytes per Sector: 2048
[16:00:54] NeroVision Session Start: 0
[16:00:54] NeroVision Physical Partition Start: -1
[16:00:54] NeroVision Total Capacity: 2295104
[16:00:54] NeroVision Multi Session Mode: Continue
[16:00:54] NeroVision Disc Type: DVD+R
[16:00:54] NeroVision OS Class: 0
[16:00:54] NeroVision Volume ID: NVE_DVD
[16:00:54] NeroVision Allow Unicode Labels: 0
[16:00:54] NeroVision Duplicate Meta Data: 1
[16:00:54] NeroVision MS Info File: 00000000
[16:00:54] NeroVision VMS Rollback File: 00000000
[16:00:54] NeroVision Create ISO bridge: 1
[16:00:54] NeroVision ECC Block Length: 16
[16:00:54] NeroVision Sparing Packet Length: 32
[16:00:54] NeroVision Allocation Unit Size: 32
[16:00:54] NeroVision Alignment Unit Size: 16
[16:00:54] NeroVision Make Writable: 0
[16:00:54] NeroVision Access Type: Read-only
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #33 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 273
[16:00:54] NeroVision Pipe memory size 83836800
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:55:30 #34 PHASE 42 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 259
[16:00:54] NeroVision Writing lead-in
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 15:56:19 #35 PHASE 77 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 259
[16:00:54] NeroVision Writing tracks
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 16:00:45 #36 SPTI -1093 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 224
[16:00:54] NeroVision CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1093)
[16:00:54] NeroVision CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 17 6F C0 00 00 20 00 00 00 
[16:00:54] NeroVision Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
[16:00:54] NeroVision Sense Code: 0x02
[16:00:54] NeroVision Sense Qual: 0x00
[16:00:54] NeroVision Sense Area: 0x70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 02 
[16:00:54] NeroVision Buffer x2612b240: Len x10000
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x00 00 01 BA 45 FD EF 20 9D 91 01 89 C3 F8 00 00 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0x01 E0 07 EC 80 00 00 74 3A EB 95 A7 3F DD FC AB 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 0xC7 48 F3 1D 6E 2B DC BB 49 D6 AD 7A ED 6B BC 14 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 16:00:45 #37 TRANSFER -20 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 1222
[16:00:54] NeroVision Could not perform Write
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 16:00:45 #38 CDR -1093 File Writer.cpp, Line 335
[16:00:54] NeroVision No seek complete
[16:00:54] NeroVision D: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 16:00:45 #39 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 901
[16:00:54] NeroVision EndDAO: Last written address 1535936
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 16:00:45 #40 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 1460
[16:00:54] NeroVision SetDriveCaps: Set LAST LBA of layer 1 to 0
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 16:00:45 #41 PHASE 38 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 275
[16:00:54] NeroVision Burn process failed at 20x (27,700 KB/s)
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 16:00:45 #42 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 301
[16:00:54] NeroVision SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 16:00:45 #43 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11878
[16:00:54] NeroVision DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 16:00:45 #44 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 464
[16:00:54] NeroVision UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] NeroVision 16:00:54 #45 PHASE 6 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 259
[16:00:54] NeroVision Finishing
[16:00:54] NeroVision 
[16:00:54] ExpressUI Burn process failed with status 3
[16:02:50] AMCUIBase Setting 'en-US' as Nero File Dialog language


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try a different brand/type of media. Sony are medium quality at best.

For DVD+R or DVD-R SL media, Verbatim or Taio Yuden are highly recommended. For DVD+R DL media, Verbatim only. After you are getting good burns with quality media, then you can experiment with other brands of media to find what will and won't work with your hardware.

Here is the error you are getting: [16:00:54] NeroVision Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)

Which is typically a media issue.


----------

